# HTPC Configuration advice



## mohsin20 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am planning to build an htpc with a budget of around 25-30k. The machine should be able to play full hd on my lcd and also be able to be on continuous active mode for days ans sometimes weeks. It shouldn't overheat and shutdown.

Mostly to be used for internet, watching hd movies and constant download.

i intend to install an i5 2500 with 8gb ram and two harddrives. 1 40gb ssd for os and 1tb hard drive to download.i also have my eye on Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU cooler. all i am looking for are the missing links. a good micro or mini atx cabinet. and i am also in a dillema of either going for a graphic card or should i stick to the intel motherboard that has hdmi out. since i am not into gaming i am thinking against the graphic card for two reasons. a- cost and b- heating.

please advise with links and prices.

mohsin from mumbai


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 21, 2012)

please complete this template

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Do that.

+


mohsin20 said:


> *I am planning to build an htpc* with a budget of around 25-30k.





> i intend to install an i5 2500 with 8gb ram





> i am also in a dillema of either going for a graphic card or should i stick to the intel motherboard that has hdmi out.



The quotes parts are self -contradicting.
Before filling up That template decide what you are going to build, PC or HTPC?
2500 for HTPC is overkill and HTPC can't run without graphics card if you haven't got AMD APUs.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 21, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Watch full hd/ bluray movies on lcd tv. internet access and constant downloads. (sometimes i don't switch my laptop of for weeks.) no games 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 25k can be extended to 30k max. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 7 ultimate

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 40gb ssd and 1tb hard drive

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: no.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor as i have a lcd tv. i also have wireless keyboard and mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: asap

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: andheri -mumbai. i will be buying locally

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:dimensions of the cabinet should not exceed 12"x10"x20 (HxDxW)
also planning to have a cpu fan that can be added to the cabinet.
it should tackle overheating issues and play full hd movies via hdmi seamlessly.

one more point to add it should have inbuilt wifi adaptor


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

You don't need Intel i5-2500 for a HTPC. It is overkill and Intel Graphics are crap. I hope by HTPC you mean a HTPC only. Nothing else.

d6bmg has rightly said. You should be getting an AMD A series APU.

My suggestion:

*AMD A6-3500 @ 4600.* (3 cores and great built-in Radeon HD 6530D graphics. It has Universal Video Decoder which is good for decoding movies. This is what should be getting for a "HTPC")

*Asus F1A75-M @ 6500* ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS F1A75-M <-- this also has HDMI-out as well.

For Wifi, you'll have to buy a dongle or a card. Motherboard don't ususally come with built-in Wifi.

*2 * 4GB Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz RAM @ 3200*

*Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD @ 5000*

*WD Caviar Black 1 TB Hard Disk @ 5600*

*Corsair CX430v2 @ 2400* (important)

I don't have much idea about cases though.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 21, 2012)

how about AMD A6-3650 @ 6000 in lieu of A6-3500.

i still need advice over cases and cpu fans. will Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU cooler (Rs 1250) fit in an HTPC with the dimensions specified


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> how about AMD A6-3650 @ 6000 in lieu of A6-3500.


yup. A6-3650 is fine as well. Beter infact. 



mohsin20 said:


> i still need advice over cases and cpu fans. will Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU cooler (Rs 1250) fit in an HTPC with the dimensions specified


I can't comment on that until I know the case you are planning to get. But believe me, you don't need Hyper TX3 for an AMD APU. These run cool.

I have Intel i5-2500k. It runs comparitively hot.

Check this out as well: *ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS E35M1-I DELUXE*

It has AMD E-350 processor with built-in Radeon HD 6310. This is purely for HTPC. Nothing else. It also has built-in Wifi. Very very power efficient and will fulfill your "HTPC" requirements.

Mind you, it will cost Rs. 10000 (may be more) and the processor is NOT desktop class. It is slow but is specially made for HTPC and low power download rigs.

I suggest A6-3650 though.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

Suggestion of ico + case: CM Elite 310 @2.1K

@OP, you can't get HTPC case at your budget. So, you have to use normal case.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

maybe i am a little confused. since htpc are relatively small in form factor. i am assuming i want an htpc. 

Right now i am using a 17" laptop that has been connected to my lcd via hdmi and i mostly watch movies or tele serials on tv via laptop. my laptop has recently started to shutdown due to overheating concerns especially when i am watching full hd being streamed via hdmi. the laptop has 512 mb graphic card.(nvidia g210m). as you can see from the images attached the laptop boots at 60 degrees. it is currently sitting on a cooler master pad but that hasn't resolved much. even if i am to buy a pc with a small cabinet somewhere along the size of an htpc i am okay with that concept. but my primary reason to purchase is watching hd movies and long term reliability


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

For Cabinet check any one of these two:-

Buy Silverstone Grandia GD04B Black HTPC mATX in Mumbai India


Buy Silverstone SST-LC10B, SST-LC10S HTPC Case in Mumbai India

First one is for mATX, miniITX, DTX mobo, 2nd one can house a ATX mobo. Cost 5900 & 6300 respectively.


Or check this:-

Buy Sliver Stone | Silverstone Sugo Series

Cost only 4100, can take mATX mobo and ATX PSU.

For CPU, even a A4 3400 should suffice, I think. This one costs under 4k. For mobo, take a look at MSI A75MA-G55. It's 5.5k and has a HDMI out, although you get just 6 USB ports in the back.

Also as you have mentioned Blu-Ray Movies, do you want a Blu-Ray drive?


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

^ +1 to those Silverstone HTPC cases.  AMD A4-3400 is more than enough as well.

@OP. Do kill the idea of Hyper TX3 though. I doubt if it will get fitted in those cases. Nor Llano APUs need one,


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> yup. A6-3650 is fine as well. Beter infact.
> 
> 
> I can't comment on that until I know the case you are planning to get. But believe me, you don't need Hyper TX3 for an AMD APU. These run cool.
> ...



i don't mind spending a little over my budget. to simply put it. i am looking for a good config for watching movies. i normally download hd/bluray formats and use vlc or bs player to watch movies. since i am going to put it inside a cupboard (lack of space) the system is bound to heat up, especially considering the fact that i sometimes keep the system running for weeks.  i am looking to assemble a system that 
A) fits inside a cabinet with dimensions of 12"x10"x20 (HxDxW).
B) shouldn't overheat or shutdown due to overheating issues even if i keep it running for a month. bear in mind the cpu will be fitted inside a cupboard and since that cupboard sits right above my bed , most often the cupboard doors are shut thereby reducing ventilation.
C) shouldn't slow down while multitasking.for example if i am running a virus scan right now and if i try to watch a movie or even if typing in msword there is a lag/delay in transmission and this is happening on a core 2 duo with 4gb ram and 512mb graphic card.
D) should run hd/bluray videos seamlessly.
E) if need be can be upgraded (although this is not very important but relevant)
F) I have my heart set on 8gigs of ram and two hard drives (one ssd for os and some apps and one 1tb hard drive for files and downloads).


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

No need for a separate cooler. There are some half height coolers "made for HTPC" and they are not that good over the stock cooler. Waste of money basically. Neither the Llano APUs need one.

Ventilation is important no matter whatever type of system you use. Even in a closed space there should some place for heat to escape, like the back of your cupboard or so.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

the problem with those silverstone cabinets is that their depth is more than my limited space. i cannot exceed depth by 254mm. so i probably am looking for a standing cabinet or a smaller size if laying flat.



Skud said:


> Ventilation is important no matter whatever type of system you use. Even in a closed space there should some place for heat to escape, like the back of your cupboard or so.



the back of my cupboard is wood and nailed to the wall. the only options for ventialtion are to keep doors open when i am using it and via the small hole on the top made for cables the hole is large in diameter. now when i am sleeping i have to lose the doors. although i am also considering putting the cpu in the lcd cupboard. see images attached. its just it will get congested if i have both there.


----------



## Skud (Jan 22, 2012)

You sure a normal cabinet would fit in that place???

You may also look for some Zotac ZBOX.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

did consider branded htpc initially but they are overpriced and under spec'd.
hence i am seeking advise in this forum.  i am sure there must be other options for me. its just that i a unable to fit the jigsaw puzzle together.
out of curiosity. will the Asus F1A75-M mobo and the Corsair CX430v2 fit in a micro atx.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> out of curiosity. will the Asus F1A75-M mobo and the Corsair CX430v2 fit in a micro atx.


Asus F1A75-M is a micro ATX board. So, it will fit in.

ATX PS/2 form factor - that's the most common PSU form factor. So, the answer is yes. 

PSU form factors

Corsair CX430 V2

Compare the dimensions.

honestly, in your case...the only problem is lack of space in the cupboard.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Asus F1A75-M is a micro ATX board. So, it will fit in.
> 
> ATX PS/2 form factor - that's the most common PSU form factor. So, the answer is yes.
> 
> ...



alright lets summarise
processor:- amd a6-3650 @6000
mobo:- Asus F1A75-M @ 6500 
Ram:=   2 * 4GB Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz RAM @ 3200
ssd:-    Kingston SSDNow V100 64 GB SSD @ 5000
HD:-     WD Caviar Black 1 TB Hard Disk @ 5600
PSU:-   Corsair CX430v2 @ 2400 
wifi adaptor :- add another 1000

the only thing missing the complete the jigsaw is a cabinet that can fit in my cupbord.



mohsin20 said:


> alright lets summarise
> processor:- amd a6-3650 @6000
> mobo:- Asus F1A75-M @ 6500
> Ram:=   2 * 4GB Gskill Ripjaws X 1600 Mhz RAM @ 3200
> ...




i think i found a case suitable for my space:-Coolermaster Elite 100 Micro ATX Case. please advise.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

check this out, as it might fit in - *Elite 100 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply*

but this has different issues.

1) Flex ATX PSU availability. But I guess that will be bundled and should be enough. But we don't really trust CM PSUs here.

2) Check out the features. With a Micro-ATX motherboard...you'd need a 2.5" Hard Disk drive. SSDs are 2.5" only so it's a non-issue.

3) A mini-ITX board if you might be interested - GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM1 - GA-A75N-USB3 (rev. 1.0) (do read specs and notes especially regarding 7.1 channel audio if you need.)

edit: lol, we posted at the same time.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> check this out, as it might fit in - *Elite 100 - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply*
> 
> but this has different issues.
> 
> ...



yep we both are working hard and i have to leave for delhi in a short while.
now since i am looking to instal a 3.5 " hdd i assume i would require a mini-itx board. now do we have any in asus. i have had a bad experience with gigabyte. besides i watch movies with bose headphones so i don't need 7.1
any other good mini-itx boards apart from asus will help too. and if i have to understand correctly. despite getting a 150 w psu with the cabinet. i remove that one and install the corsair one. am i correct?  
question :- why do i need a higher watt psu.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

One more thing. You won't be able to use your motherboard's expansion slots (PCIe and PCI) with CM Elite 100.

Asus - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS F1A75-I DELUXE

comes with built-in Wifi as well. 

Availablity of all these boards is going to be a problem as we are in India. So, before buying a cabinet, make sure that you have the board in your hand.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> One more thing. You won't be able to use your motherboard's expansion slots (PCIe and PCI) with CM Elite 100.
> 
> Asus - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS F1A75-I DELUXE
> 
> ...



question:- what does pcie and pci slots come in use for and second what is expected pricing of this board.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Pricing of the board? I can't comment, but expect it to be around Rs. 9,000. I haven't seen it anywhere in India..!

PCIe and PCI are expansion slots. Like if you feel the need to add an internal discrete sound card or TV Tuner or something.

example, 

*www.hauppauge.co.uk/pics/prods_hvr2200_board-s.jpg

See in these pics. The PCIe slot goes under the PSU and no outlet at the back. You can't insert a card.

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/6623/featured/top4.jpg?264234008

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/6623/featured/top5.jpg?880034869


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Pricing of the board? I can't comment, but expect it to be around Rs. 9,000. I haven't seen it anywhere in India..!
> 
> PCIe and PCI are expansion slots. Like if you feel the need to add an internal discrete sound card or TV Tuner or something.
> 
> ...



see my lcd tv is monitor cum tv lg m237wa. and i beleive i will get onboard hd sound. so i don't need both. any other purpose of these slots.

will the corsair psu fit in that place. coz in the image the psu section looks very small.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> see my lcd tv is monitor cum tv lg m237wa. and i beleive i will get onboard hd sound. so i don't need both. any other purpose of these slots.


yes, I know. But mentioning everything is my duty. 

Other purpose? On high-end computers like mine, we put in Graphic card in a PCIe slot. Then there are few people who put in an "internal" Wifi card. That's all. Some people might need, some might not.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> yes, I know. But mentioning everything is my duty.
> 
> Other purpose? On high-end computers like mine, we put in Graphic card in a PCIe slot. Then there are few people who put in an "internal" Wifi card. That's all. Some people might need, some might not.



the amd processor has graphics so that is also covered. i would rather prefer an external wifi adapter if i can't find that asus mobo. thanks anyway for giving me the uses of those slots. speaking of mobo. no one in india is selling them atleast not online. i will still need to check with stores. any other options for mobo besides the 2 discussed. also please check the psu section on the cabinet and confirm if the corsair will fit in that gap.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

mohsin20 said:


> the amd processor has graphics so that is also covered. i would rather prefer an external wifi adapter if i can't find that asus mobo. thanks anyway for giving me the uses of those slots. speaking of mobo. no one in india is selling them atleast not online. i will still need to check with stores. any other options for mobo besides the 2 discussed. also please check the psu section on the cabinet and confirm if the corsair will fit in that gap.


No. Corsair CX430v2 will NOT fit in CM Elite 100. I had mentioned that Elite 100 will require Flex ATX PSU. Supermicro makes these...again tricky to find in India. CM might bundle theirs, but CM's PSUs are not safe. May be they have bundled a good one for this, but I won't comment because their history is shady as far as normal ATX PSUs are concerned.

Corsair CX430v2 is PS/2 ATX.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> No. Corsair CX430v2 will NOT fit in CM Elite 100. I had mentioned that Elite 100 will require Flex ATX PSU. Supermicro makes these...again tricky to find in India. CM might bundle theirs, but CM's PSUs are not safe. May be they have bundled a good one for this, but I won't comment because their history is shady as far as normal ATX PSUs are concerned.
> 
> Corsair CX430v2 is PS/2 ATX.



sorry u did mention about the psu earlier but my mind skipped it.
now we have two issues with this cabinet. the psu unit and the mobo which are hard to find. to be honest i liked the mobo and i would like to buy that one (ASUS F1A75-I Deluxe mini-ITX FM1 Price in India & Specs),. but the psu is what i am worried about. so either i will have to purchase another flex atx psu of about 200-250w or change my cabinet to another brand of same size.  damn this is complicated.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

yea, it's complicated.  Actually, that the 150w bundled Cooler Master PSU should end up being fine for A5-3500 (not A6-3650). But the thing is, Cooler Master is shady. Sells a sub-par 400w PSU as 600w.

Off to sleep now. Good night.

okay wait.

Cooler Master Elite 100 Case Review | Hardware Secrets

HardwareSecrets approved the PSU.  So, it's fine. 

But mind you, A6-3650 is around 120w under full load while gaming. (ignore if you won't) And also..you'll add hard disk and stuff. PSU might still be needed afterall.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

ico said:


> yea, it's complicated.  Actually, that the 150w bundled Cooler Master PSU should end up being fine for A5-3500 (not A6-3650). But the thing is, Cooler Master is shady. Sells a sub-par 400w PSU as 600w.
> 
> Off to sleep now. Good night.
> 
> ...



last question for the night. would a 200w flex do the job


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

yup, it would be fine if it's a good one and can actually deliver the rated power with good noise/ripple supression and good voltage regulation. Internet reviews will be needed. Otherwise it may not be any better or may be worse than the bundled one in CM Elite 100.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 22, 2012)

I thnk OP is going for 2X4GB Ram. Now can anyone explain me why 8 GB Ram is required for just HD movie watching?
2ndly Ico, there is a review regarding the Video enhancing performance of the different Graphics cards from both AMD and Nvidia and the winner was AMD. Also it is observed that if you really wana enhance the quality then a HD 5570 class Gfx is required along with good CPU. So I think OP should stick with at least with  the Tri Core Llano processor. 
2ndly I know the Mini ITX cabinets are ideal fo HTPC purpose but the components OP are purchasing are not at all HTPC components. OP is going to purchase A6-3650 which is a quad core CPU and performance wise close to Athlon II X4 635. It is a 100 W TDP CPU and simply shouldn't be put inside a Mini ITX cabinet. Most of the HTPC builds are based on Nvidia Ion and AMD E-350 based which comes with sub 30W TDP whereas your choice is to put a 100W TDP Processor and use a 150W PSU to power it. SO better opt for a smart looking normal small cabinet rather than a Mini ITX one.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 22, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I thnk OP is going for 2X4GB Ram. Now can anyone explain me why 8 GB Ram is required for just HD movie watching?



No need. 4GB will suffice for HTPC. Even 2GB will do the work flawlessly.



> SO better opt for a smart looking normal small cabinet rather than a Mini ITX one.



Exactly! That's why I've already suggested Elite 310 + HTPC cases have very limited extension slots which won't help in OP's case in anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2012)

@mohsin20,first of all please don't mind my views as i am only being honest & no intention of offending anyone.



> i normally download hd/bluray formats and use vlc or bs player to watch movies.


if you are using vlc or bs player then you are using windows 7 default renderer EVR which quality wise is considered as at best an avg renderer.using EVR renderer means you will be wasting any extra graphics power you got(graphics card/AMD A series processors).so if you are not going to use that power what is the point in getting it at the cost of increased power consumption & temp.a pentium G620 processor will run cooler & its integrated graphics is more than enough for EVR.according to reviews G620 can be considered effectively as a 35W TDP cpu which comes very close to i3 2100T(intel pricey power efficient core i series almost double the price) operating temps.

@cilus,5670 is a good card(one i have in mind & powerful than 5570) but you need madvr renderer to fully use its capabilities no matter which decoder being used.i use madvr with 2gb GT440M card & for HD interlaced material gpu-z show ~60% gpu load.even with 720p clips with fancy animated subtitles load is ~40% though i haven't tested the fancy subtitles 10bit h264 clips but these clips are rare & only used in japanese anime releases.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

He doesn't have enough space in the cupboard to put a Micro ATX cabinet in there. CM Elite 100 is the only choice.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2012)

i am not familiar with h61/h67 mini-itx board pricing but surely they can't be costlier than amd ones,right?if this is not the case then my suggestion is go with the cheapest amd mini-itx processor+mobo combo.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 22, 2012)

If he is willing to go with Elite 100 Case then opt for a Dual core APU rather than a quad core one.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

hey guys back in mumbai again.
question:- which is the best software to play hd/bluray movies. coz i wud play in vlc or bs player and was quite happy wih the rendering. if there is any software that can make my vieweing experience better please advice.

secondly.

my cabinet space is 12.5Hx10Dx20W.  (317x254x508 mm) now i have play within that space constraint. @ico and i were contemplating a lot of options late last night. and then i had to leave for delhi. after returning i have managed to find some other cabinets that will fit in that space but again it has flaws.

for example these zebronics wil fit but they only one slot for hdd
Zebronics - Cabinets - Slim Series - Flair
Zebronics - Cabinets - Slim Series - Genie

then there is this which i think is better than the cooler master case

XION XON-810P Micro ATX/ITX HTPC Case | HTPC Reviews, Home Theater, Media PC Guide
it has two bays but no slot for 2.5" hdd.

the configuration to be fitted in that case is as folows.

amd a6-3650
ASUS F1A75-I DELUXE  (if i find a retailer)
8gb ram
64gb ssd
1tb hdd 3.5"
Corsair CX430v2 @ 2400

my issues
a) space constraint.
b) since it is inside a cupboard (very limited ventilation) should not overheat a lot even when its on for days or weeks.
c) should play hd seamlessly.
d) should not lag or hang when multitasking


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2012)

@mohsin20,video player does not decide picture quality,renderer does.vlc & bs player use EVR renderer(default windows 7 renderer).there are renderers which are better than evr & the best of them is not supported by these players.however since you are satisfied with present results so keep using these players.also using those renderers is not possible in your current scenario so leave it at that.

now coming to your main usage which is watching hd videos using evr renderer in vlc/bs player you don't need much graphics power so even the lowest amd dual core A series processor is enough for you.also because of your space constraints & your 24*7 pc on scenario coupled with poor ventilation you really can't afford any quad core processor.8gb ram is overkill for your config so get 4gb ram instead.



> should not lag or hang when multitasking


it all depends on you.you can hang a 6 core processor if you want to.anyway a dual core processor is fine for your usage scenario & i think you can run a virus scan in background while watching hd videos though it will also depend on what antivirus you will use because some are very cpu intensive during scan.


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 22, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> @mohsin20,video player does not decide picture quality,renderer does.vlc & bs player use EVR renderer(default windows 7 renderer).there are renderers which are better than evr & the best of them is not supported by these players.however since you are satisfied with present results so keep using these players.also using those renderers is not possible in your current scenario so leave it at that.
> 
> now coming to your main usage which is watching hd videos using evr renderer in vlc/bs player you don't need much graphics power so even the lowest amd dual core A series processor is enough for you.also because of your space constraints & your 24*7 pc on scenario coupled with poor ventilation you really can't afford any quad core processor.8gb ram is overkill for your config so get 4gb ram instead.
> 
> ...



what other renderers are there that can make my experience better in watching hd movies. and what players would you suggest i use.
i currently use kaspersky and that does use a lot of processing power and the movies start to hang. although i don't play games on pc, but i do have a son growing up and soon he will look to play pc games. so therefore i am thinking about the quad core. i know it looks an overkill for my requirement for the moment but i rather be safe than sorry.i was also contemplating between a6-3650  and A8-3850 as both are quads and within my budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2012)

Use Media Player Classic Home Cinema or Splayer. Both can use GPU acceleration and offers lots of Post processing filters to improve video quality.
Go through the following guide to cofigure your player
Accelerate x.264 1080p movies over the GPU Guide


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

@mohsin20,problem is that no quad core runs cool enough to set up in a mini-itx cabinet that too in a space as restricted & with poor ventilation as yours.you can setup such a system but i seriously doubt that the system will be stable if you leave it on for long duration of time.also kaspersky is cpu intensive during scan & most people usually schedule scan during night when going to sleep.

the best renderer when it comes to picture quality is madvr & is supported by MPC-HC, Zoom Player, J.River Media Center, PotPlayer and KMPlayer.it is best because it acts just like a computer game & use graphics card processing power to render video.also since it is the best it is also the most difficult to configure & needs a decent graphics card costing ~4000 or above.if you are not comfortable with experimenting with settings,driver installations etc my suggestion is continue with evr.
forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=146228

@cilus,gpu accn is used by video decoder to decode video & does not affect the picture quality which is solely dependent on renderer.*madvr is the only renderer which uses graphics card shaders to process & render image & hence superior than any other renderer or post processing filter.*it can bring a GT440 to its knees on a 30/60fps 1080i video


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2012)

Buddy, I've used MadVR too. But configuring it is a hell of a Job, in my case I have to configure the Video setting from Catalyst Control center Video setting menu. It also uses lots of GPU resources and can't really be used with actual HTPC Gfx cards. Although Post processing Shaders don't provide as good quality as madVR, they are easy to use and configure and can be used with low end HTPC Gfx cards. That's why I have suggested that. Similarly Splayer also does have most of the Post processing shaders included which can be applied very easily to improve the overall picture quality, up-scaling the Video etc.

And madVr is not the only renderer, most of the Post processing filters present in MPC-HC and sPlayer use DXVA acceleration. The new versions of MPC-HC does come with Pre-Processing filters too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

@cilus,i agree that configuring it is a bit difficult but after reading almost 200 pages in madvr thread i think i can manage

this is why i recommended op to continue using evr in vlc/bs player & if he does need post processing filter mpc-hc like you said is a good choice.also i think mdvr uses a different logic than other post processing filters when accessing graphics card & that is why it consumes much more gpu processing power much similar to a pc game.still i think a 6670 or 5670 in a micro-atx cabinet is enough for all but most demanding videos(not usually available here anyway).i know this is not exactly a htpc setup but this is the price one pay for best possible quality


----------



## mohsin20 (Jan 23, 2012)

All this techno detailing about rendering is making my head fuzzy. 
Question 
1) will the 6550 gpu will be able to handle full hd rendering with madvr
2) which is better gpu for full hd the 6550d or 5570
3) the is the speed of the 6550. Like when i purchase a separate graphic card it tells me
that the speed is 512mb or 1gb or 2gb.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 23, 2012)

> will the 6550 gpu will be able to handle full hd rendering with madvr


yes with most videos but in such a closed space with poor ventilation cpu temp wll easily cross 70C & above.there is a very high chance of system shutdown because of high temps.



> which is better gpu for full hd the 6550d or 5570


55705670 is much more powerful than 6550D
edit:my mistake  i mistook 5570 for 5670 in a hurry



> the is the speed of the 6550. Like when i purchase a separate graphic card it tells me
> that the speed is 512mb or 1gb or 2gb


that is amount of ram in a graphics card.speed in graphics card usually means clock speed.also 6550D is on A6-3850 cpu.with A6-3650 you will get 6530D,a reduced clock speed version of 6550D.

you seem to be confused about what exactly you want & how much are you willing to pay/sacrifice for it.if you want a mini-itx setup playing hd videos using players you know & used then you already have your answer.if you want quad core processor & powerful graphics then you can't have it in a mini-itx cabinet in a closed space.

editmohsin20,it seems that ico's post got deleted which he posted just after this in the database crash.he posted that 5570 is just ~20% faster than 6550D & in llano graphics is on the cpu chip itself so if you want graphics other than 6550D/6530D etc you have to buy a separate graphics card.ico also mentioned that cpu will not reach 70C & it may be true for normal usage but if you use madvr then i have read posts about people reporting temp crossing 70C easily because madvr will use cpu integrated graphics resulting in high cpu usage which will increase the temp & especially in your situation.


----------

